# Uhhh Canada One Niner.... Uhhh Yur Cleared For Landing... Uhhh Over



## kundalini (Sep 20, 2008)

This may be better off in the Nature & Wildlife forum. Somebody else can decide.


Okay, let's get the excuses out straight away . I wasn't ready for this. I was fiddeling about with the settings. It was extremely overcast. I was squatting in an awkward position. I wasn't ready for this. I was looking the other way. I was thinking that I should be doing something else. Did I mention that I wasn't ready for this.

*Warning - 18 photos to follow.*

I thought about thinning the number down, then decided to not do it. This is mostly how I saw it happen. You have been given ample opportunity to hit the back button by now.










Are you sure you want to do this?










1 - I heard the familiar honk towards my left and turned in the general direction.



 
2 - They were definetly coming in.​

 
3 - Lightly touching the surface.​

 
4 - Yep, it feels good and we are on GO.​

 
5 - WEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!​

 
6 - C'mon guys...... Smooth as a babys bottom​

 
7 - Point of No Return​

 
8 - Point Man gets all the good water......​

 
9 - Alright guys, just like we saw in Bejing....... Synchronize Dammit!​

 
10 - Yeah Baby! I feel medal all the way.​

 
11 - Keep your head up Stanley!​

 
12 - They're not all pretty.​

 
13 - I certainly lost focus on this one.​

 
14 - Settling in.​

 
15 - Whew... Good one boys!​

 
16 - Alright, Is everyone Okay?​

 
17 - Oi, you guys coming with us?​

 
18 - Yeah, yeah.... we'll catch up. Stanley is still upset about dropping his chin back there........... Albert and Charles are taking the piss.​

 



Sorry for the sad storyline(s) and the number of photos. But, hey, it's Saturday and I'm at home..... alone. Don't laugh, I could be watching porn. :lmao:​ 
Thanks for looking.​


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 21, 2008)

You get photos this good (!) when you are *not prepared*, when you are *looking the other way*, when you *meant to do something else* and all in all when you are *not prepared*???

I throw away my camera. NOW!


----------



## matt-l (Sep 21, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> I throw away my camera. NOW!




towards Newfoundland?


i soon as i went into the thread and read you little thing at the top i thought it was going to be a goose. 

the story lines' not that bad either.


----------



## MissMia (Sep 21, 2008)

Cool series! #10 is awesome!


----------



## kundalini (Sep 21, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> I throw away my camera. NOW!


 I think not Corinna.  You has had their photo and an artical (that I can't read) about their water drops?  Certainly wasn't me.  Thank you for the kind thoughts.



matt-l said:


> the story lines' not that bad either.


Thanks Matt.  Sometimes my humor is only funny to me.  



MissMia said:


> Cool series! #10 is awesome!


 Cheers Mia.  I blame it on dumb luck.  

Anyone else?  Only one Canadian gonna chime in?  I thought the title would have you coming out of the woodworks.  :lmao:


----------



## Artograph (Sep 22, 2008)

Anyone else? Only one Canadian gonna chime in? I thought the title would have you coming out of the woodworks. :lmao:[/quote]

*I'm here to "chime"!!  *

This is a _great_ series!!  Loved it...._even_ the comentary!!!


----------



## photographyaddict (Sep 24, 2008)

no. 7 does it for me. All the others... ok-ish. 7 was crisp yet with movement and showed the gracefulness of the animals.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 24, 2008)

Artograph and photographyaddict, Thanks for your comments.

Glad to see another Canuck chime in.  

Yes, #7 is one of my favorites as well.  Cheers.


----------



## Dmitri (Sep 28, 2008)

ha! Awesome series, Kunda


----------

